# Christmas came early....



## Frank&Rita

I have been buying components on EBay to build a kegerator, I was at work telling someone about it and he said he had one for sale from a friend of his. Turned out to be a True TDD-3 when I saw the True name and the fact he wanted $400 for it I told the Lovely Rita I would like it for Christmas (she was going to buy me a new chest freezer to convert). I cleaned it and plugged it in today and it works, in fact it was 25 degrees after 1 hour. I checked the serial number on line and it's 4 1/2 years old. I still have a ways to go for kegged beer, need to re-hose everything, it was sitting unused for 2 years. It looks like it will hold at least 10 corny's. Right now it's still in my truck, got to get a plan to move it into the house as it weighs 350lbs. I've got 10 corny's, think it's time to start filling them, going to start 2 batches of Chocolate Stout this week.





*Edited by: Frank&Rita *


----------



## Frank&Rita




----------



## Wade E

That looks pretty serious You 2. If you keep it outside then there si no need to plug it in up there!


----------



## Dean

Spray some bleach on the inside, wait 2 days, rinse out with a hose, and purchase at least 20 feet of 1/4 ID braided hose, maybe more. Take each tap, and bleach that well too. If any parts are sticking, buy replacements for those parts.

Once a month, take the kegs out and mist a 20% bleach solutions inside the unit and wipe down. Then hook everything back up and enjoy. Clean the lines out every 2nd keg change. Get one or two 20lb tanks of CO2 and 1 tank of 80% Nitrogen and 20% Co2 for stouts (beer gas). Very nice setup! I paid $160 for my BevAirII single tap!


----------



## grapeman

It looks like you can start your own bar there now Frank! Nice find.


----------



## rgecaprock

Wow Frank,


A big shiny new toy!!!!


----------



## moto-girl

Its beautiful!


----------



## Frank&Rita

I made a set of rollers for the kegerator, work real well easy to push around.


----------



## Frank&Rita

It's in the house, kinda obtrussive I have to admit...lol


----------



## NorthernWinos

Years ago a friend gave us a bar with a tapper....We put it in our family room....He told us..... "It's dangerous and you'll be sorry"...He was real happy to get rid of it....He said his brother and cousins would show up after games and after the bars closed.

At the time another friend was building us a sauna in our basement, free labor for users rights....Many times we come home and find him passed out in our family room....He'd say" It was too hot to work outside today so I came to work on the sauna in the cool basement" 

Later we drank a few kegs by ourselves....We'd go downstairs with a pitcher, drink one beer while the pitcher filled....Then we were thinking it was too far away to go all the way downstairs to get beer.....

We got rid of it too...Be careful!!!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Right now I'm waiting for a new thermostat to arrive, it goes to 22 degrees and stays there. Also waiting for my cleaning kit and new hoses and tap handles and well you know$$$


----------



## Wade E

Why are you back on AAA?


----------



## Frank&Rita

I dunno, it was how I logged in!!


----------



## grapeman

He had to empty all the kegs in that kegerator setup and didn't remember he was part of the Frank and Rita Team now! Better rein him in there Rita! Before you know it he will be laying there with two or three of those hoses in his mouth at once!


----------



## Frank&Rita

Kegged my first kegs today, a Root Beer and a Chocolate Stout.


----------



## Frank&Rita

I'm hooked up in the wine cellar for now, need to let things age and get carbonated.


----------



## Frank&Rita

The kegger is set to go now, just have it off due to POWER CONSUMPTION, this baby is 8.5 amps... They say it won't run so much when I get some kegs in there, so I'm carbing the kegs in the wine room where it's cold now anyways.


----------



## Frank&Rita




----------



## Frank&Rita




----------



## Wade E

Thats 1 heck of a set-up and would not fly with my wife!


----------



## grapeman

That's one nice setup. You two will need to start drinking a lot of beer soon! Looks like it is destined to be used for more than just beer though.... I see a hammer, plants and clothes basket not to mention an office chair next to it. Great multi-tasking.


----------



## Frank&Rita

The tools are there cause I'm not done working on it yet.
I told the lovely Rita for $200 more I can make wine come out of one spout, she said we will keep using bottles...lol


----------



## Wade E

Sparkling wine works pretty good as I have Crab apple on tap as we speak.


----------



## Frank&Rita

Pulled my first Ginger beer this morning after work...


----------



## Wade E

Ginger Beer huh, that sounds interesting!What did you tweak to get that?
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Frank&Rita

I use an Iron Master American Light kit, it's just a can of malt with yeast you add some sugar to get the ABV higher, and I juice 1/2lb fresh ginger per 6 gallon batch, it's my house beer. I cut back on the sugar to try to keep the ABV down, I have a batch now in the primary ready to keg that I didn't add any sugar to, it started at 1.026, interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks looks good!


----------



## Frank&Rita

Had my second beer this morning, Chocolate Stout...


----------



## Wade E

No thats a beer!


----------



## Frank&Rita

OK, it's all done and pouring beer!!


----------



## Frank&Rita

Rita and I were watching the Food Channel and she commented she would like a Grill some day....EBAY!!...












Now I'm going to have to eat all those sausage sandwiches with my beer...


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looks like everyone is happy...even the cat!!!!


----------



## Rocky_Top

When I redo the kitchen I am going to add one in. They are great!!!I make sandwiches for groups when we get together. ( philly stake, Ham, Roast beef, corn beef, chickenfaheta, ect. on Texas toast, kiser, rye, subs, or even english muffins. You can feed20 people quick and easy just add olive oil.




I am the "Waffle House Master chef Wana Be"


----------



## Frank&Rita

Actually you need to go back to page 3, my kegerator is in service...


----------



## Rocky_Top

You are going to get spoiled with all that comecial kitchen/bar stuff. *Edited by: Rocky Top *


----------



## Frank&Rita

The Grill is perfect for making Scallops!!!!


----------



## jobe05

I love Grilled Scallops...... Nothing better..

Man those look good.... actually...... it looks like you have made to many....

Want company?


----------



## grapeman

Oh yeah that does look good Frank and Rita. What kind of beer do you wash them down with?


John are you going to fly up, snow blow for Wade and then fly up for dinner with Frank and Rita? Sounds like a good way to spend the day to me.


----------



## Frank&Rita

jobe05 said:


> I love Grilled Scallops...... Nothing better..
> 
> Man those look good.... actually...... it looks like you have made to many....
> 
> Want company?




Too many?? That was just the first batch, I had 2 pounds, then we had some Lobsters for a snack...lol (I had a gift certificate to get rid of) I had some ginger beer and the lovely Rita had some Super Tuscan I believe...


----------



## Wade E

Great, now I have to go get the Windex to clean my screen of all the drool!


----------



## Waldo

Looks might good stinkie...what seasonings do you use on yours?


----------



## Dean

Frank I'm so jealous that you live on the east coast and have ready access to Digby Scallops and Atlantic Lobster, not to mention all the great Clam Chowder that can be had out there. However, I can console myself with the fact that I'm on the West Coast, and we have Wild Salmon, Black Cod (Sablefish), Fanny Bay Oysters, and Dungoness Crab.

Nice grill! How much did you get it for?


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Waldo, I use some salt, sugar, garlic powder and a few other spices I can't think of right now.
Dean, the grill was 367, and the stand was around 125 I think.

I'm kegging wine now, this is a nitrogen tank and regulator.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

It's much easier to keg than fill 25 bottles!! When the keg is full I purge out the oxygen with nitrogen, if you know the Lovely Rita, then you understand her red wine comes out of the Lobster Claw Tap...lol




(the rubber bands are there in case the cats go up there and push on one of the taps, they don't go up there but just in case)


----------

